# Which river?



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Which river is in the best shape to fish this weekend?


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Perdido is doing pretty good. Tensaw is back down and it always rocks this time of year.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Water looked good on Fish River Friday.


----------

